# Common Ground Cafe



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

This place is a little off the beaten path but it is well worth it! It has a great atmosphere to it, as the staff is always friendly and welcoming. This is one of the central hubs for all the locals from the skiers to the town officials. The coffee is the best in town and is the only place you can find matte or the selection of world teas. The owner, Brian, is a guru on music and will hook you up with some good beats. They also bring in a bunch of great musicians for keiskagato to the Banjo Killers. This place is a must if you are anywhere near McCall Idaho.


















​
More...


----------

